# New Cage I am looking at getting!



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

This a cage I am looking at getting through amazon and I wanted to get opinions about it. 

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/517DQ7ku7iL._SS400_.jpg

It is 30"L x 18"D x 36"H and has a grille over a pull-out tray. It is $69.95


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like a decent beginner cage, but the grate would need to be removed, the levels covered to avoid breaks, and lots of hammocks to avoid falls.

How much is shipping? I know sometimes amazon gets you with cheap prices and then crazy shipping.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Its an added $20 for shipping. I am trying to find a cage that is cheap but yet big enough for two rats that are female. Mine have turned around and chewed/dug holes in the corners of the bottom of their cage. I have a Ware Natural wood cage that has a plastic pan bottom to it that is about at least 3 and half to 4 inches deep. I thought about building a cage, but don't know where to begin really. I know I heard Martin's Cages are good and a lot of people seem to have them, but I noticed they come with plastic tray bottoms.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

martins cage pans are hard as a rock and have no lips or edges your rats can chew... the only part of the pan that is actually in contact with the rats is the flat bottom... the sides are guarded by the walls of the cage.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the picture but it looks like there may be a large gap when you take the grate out of that cage. I know martins also has a heavy duty pan for the bottom but as mentioned the cage is sitting in the pan so they can't chew on the sides


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, I think I will probably be getting a martins cage.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

What cages would anyone recommend of the martins cages for 2 female rats?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hands down Martins R-680. Nice foot print, but not TO huge. A breeze to clean and decorate and very affordable.

It can fit 2-4 rats.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i love my 680, my favorite out of all the cages i've owned.

the 690 isn't a bad option for two females if your floorspace is limited, but it can't hold much more than that.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok! Thanks for the replies! I hope to get one ordered today.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

One question! When ordering a martins cage, do I want galvanized or powder coated? Does it matter?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Powder Coated! 100% if you get galvanized it will rust, soak up smell and urine and be ruined in months.

And it looks so much nicer sleek and black lol


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok lol! Powder coated it is! Unfortunately, I have to wait to order a cage until this weekend.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Martins is impeccable with shipping. I orded 3 cages once, and 2 days later they were at my door. Amazing, and that's how it goes for most people unless you get a custom cage.


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in love the Martin's 680 that I have. I live in Nevada, and with the lowest shipping price it got here in about six days, their wonderful!


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

That is good to hear that they try to ship it to you as fast as possible. I had said I was going to wait until this weekend to order it because I still have to get my paycheck from work. I go in today at 2, to get my paycheck and work my shift. I want to make sure I have enough money, because I am going to have to use my parents' credit card and pay them back immediately. Of course, due to certain circumstances, I now may have to wait another week or so. Their cage is still good and no more chewing that I have noticed. That packing tape I used sure holds up.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

shipping to me in washington where i pick up was about a week and a half... guess it must depend on how far away you are. they ship from pennsylvania so that's quite a ways haha. my flight from here to philly was like 8 hours so i can imagine it would take a long time via ground.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes I live on Long Island NY, which is about 2 hours drive from where they are. So it makes sense I got it so fast.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I live in GA and so hopefully it won't take too long to get to me. I need one fast and I am beginning to beg my parents to let me use their credit card so I can go ahead and get one. In the meantime, I will continue to get the money up to pay them back.

The packing tape is no longer working. They have started to bust through it now. I can hear them in the middle of the night doing their dirty work lol.


----------

